# N E weather next week



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Next week supposed to be 40-50 even hitting 60 WHAT? :realmad:

Anyways, any of you hear of any storms that will be happening in january? Only plowed 9 times so far this sucks! ANy help would be appreciated haha


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

just remeber the 15 year pattern on those heavy snow strom we have had in the past I.E 78 and 93 next one should be this year 08


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Relax. One week a few days of which are forecast to be in the 50s. Just a typical NE winter. Even in teh worst ones you still get a thaw once in a while. Still lots of winter left.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yep, just the usual "January thaw". Got to melt some to make room for the upcoming ones. We're way ahead of anything we've had (times out plowing or snowfall depth) in the last eight years.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Flipper;477543 said:


> Relax. One week a few days of which are forecast to be in the 50s. Just a typical NE winter. Even in teh worst ones you still get a thaw once in a while. Still lots of winter left.


Agreed, and for all of you that look at the forecast please don't mention anything about what's coming later on like say the 13th and the 16th because we don't want to scare anything away.

Jason


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Fine by me. we got those 2 storms back in Dec and every other time snow moved into our region we got rain...so if its gonna rain i rather have it be 50* and rain instead of 30* rain.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to the warm weather! I'll finally be able to take the plow and salter off of my truck and clean everything properly! I think I've had the plow off my truck for a total of 4 days since the middle of November!

We got just under 4 feet of snow in December and it looks like the rest of the winter is going to be just as good!


----------

